# [SOLVED] net.lo: SIOCSIFADDR: File exists

## loki_val

I am running ~x86. This afternoon I emerged the latest baselayout and sysvinit. I have been emerging a lot lately because I 've been trying to get UTF-8 support in Xorg/KDE. I *think* this was caused by either sysvinit-2.86-r6 or baselayout-1.12.7, but dhcpcd may have been involved too. Snippet from genlop -l :

```
     Tue Dec 12 01:03:27 2006 >>> net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.6

(snip UTF-8 stuff)

     Tue Dec 12 13:57:50 2006 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_rc3-r3

     Tue Dec 12 13:58:34 2006 >>> sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6

     Tue Dec 12 13:58:37 2006 >>> virtual/init-0

(snip UTF-8 stuff)

     Tue Dec 12 15:58:47 2006 >>> sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.7
```

My problem is that when I reboot, an error will occur, saying:

```
SIOCSIFADDR: File exists

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address   
```

when gentoo is bringing up net.lo. This actually isn't a fatal error, because I can just do "net.lo stop" and start again and it works. The curious thing is that on alternate "net.lo start"s, it will output the same error as it does when it boots: 

```
loki keycodes # /etc/init.d/net.lo stop

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping lo

 *   Bringing down lo

 *     Shutting down lo ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

loki keycodes # /etc/init.d/net.lo start

 * Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8

SIOCSIFADDR: File exists

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address                                                                                                        [ !! ]

loki keycodes # /etc/init.d/net.lo stop

 * WARNING:  net.lo has not yet been started.

loki keycodes # /etc/init.d/net.lo start

 * Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

loki keycodes # /etc/init.d/net.lo stop

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping lo

 *   Bringing down lo

 *     Shutting down lo ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

loki keycodes # /etc/init.d/net.lo start

 * Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8

SIOCSIFADDR: File exists

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address                                                                                                        [ !! ]

loki keycodes # /etc/init.d/net.lo stop

 * WARNING:  net.lo has not yet been started.

loki keycodes # /etc/init.d/net.lo start

 * Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

```

Anybody have an idea what's happening here?Last edited by loki_val on Fri Dec 15, 2006 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hiziki_gard

I got the exact same problem here.  

I also had the following symptom:

1. Able to ping router which is on 192.168.0.1 but unable to ping the cable modem which is on 192.168.100.1.

2. The error message returned by ping is that the "network is unreachable."

3. Pinging any other ip address with the exception of the router ip will return the same error message as in 2.

3. After using dhcpcd to configure eth0 the problem in 1 disappears.

4. After using the net init script to bring up eth0 will cause the problem in 1 to appear again.

5. After downgrading sysvinit and baselayout the problem in 4 disappears.

----------

## mbar

Yeah, same here, I think we're going to see them masked soon. Just like with every new bash version lately. Does any Gentoo dev test these releases or what?

EDIT: And what is worse, for me the / filesystem (ext2) does NOT get unmounted cleanly on reboot/shutdown and this causes long fsck during next boot. Pooooo!

----------

## hiziki_gard

After one more test and two more reboots it seems that the sysvinit-2.86-r6 is not the culprit here.

All the problems were caused by baselayout-1.12.7.

----------

## UberLord

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Just like with every new bash version lately. Does any Gentoo dev test these releases or what?

 

No, we just toss some code in and hope it works.

Instead of bitching and posturing in the forums, why not open a bug before I kill another kitten?

----------

## loki_val

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Instead of bitching and posturing in the forums, why not open a bug before I kill another kitten?

 

Done. Bug 157965.

No more kittens, please?

----------

## mango123

Yes.  :Sad: 

Me too have this bug after today upgrade system.

Wait fixed...

----------

## Crono81

same problem here, reinstalled the previous version of baselayout... i think it's only a problem of the net.lo script

----------

## body

Same here, i have now baselayout-1.12.6.

----------

## sylware

Same issues here:

 - net.lo does not start the first time. Must run it twice.

 - My root filesystem is not cleanly unmounted anymore.

----------

## loki_val

I have posted here on how to resolve this problem (it worked for me at least): *Quote:*   

> If you just want a resolution, do this: 
> 
>  add this line to /etc/portage/package.mask: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A patch has been posted in this bug that may or may not work. Read the instructions and comments.

----------

## body

 *peteralf wrote:*   

> I have posted here on how to resolve this problem (it worked for me at least):

 

und waht with  - My root filesystem is not cleanly unmounted anymore. ?

----------

## loki_val

 *body wrote:*   

> und waht with  - My root filesystem is not cleanly unmounted anymore. ?

 

Are you saying that you can't boot into Gentoo? Is your root fs mounted readonly?

What exactly is the problem?

Normally, an unclean unmount would "just" result in a forced fsck at next boot.

If fsck isn't forced and you're on a read-only / partition, do this:

```
shutdown -r -F
```

 as root. This will MAKE Gentoo fsck your filesystem. You can then do the package.mask thing.

If you can't boot at all, I'd recommend you find a bootable CD and do fsck from that.

I'm just guessing here, since your question is rather vague. More information is required for a definite answer.

----------

## UberLord

I cannot replicate the mounting issue for love nor money - I'm not sure that's a new bug caused by 1.12.7

baselayout-1.13.0_alpha9 has all mounting/unmounting issues fixed I'm sure.

----------

## UberLord

Fixed in -r1

----------

## body

I have no mounting/unmounting problems with baselayout-1.1.26 but with 1.1.27.

----------

## UberLord

I have no mounting/unmounting problems with baselayout-1.1.27.

There, I've given you as much information you have given me about your problem.

Jesus people, can anyone actually tell me anything more?

All I want for christmas is a working crystal ball as mines broke and my patience is wearing thin today.

----------

## Naib

just to add insult to injury I to suffer from this   :Twisted Evil: 

net.lo fails to start (missing file messages)

equally that screwed up my net.ra0 and that locked up

as a result my FS got corrupted in the attempt to shutdown 

tried a repair but really screwed so am 1/2 way through the stage3 install to then leave GNOME + rest of system emerging overnight to "hopefully" have a system that doesn't boot and corrupt itself  :Wink: 

all in all my gentoo was working too well so it is good a breakage occured

----------

## red-wolf76

The "network unreachable" error goes away if you put the following in

```
routes_eth0=( "-net default via xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" )
```

 (of course restart net.eth0 afterwards). 1.12.7-r1 doesn't seem to fix this for me.

Also, I have encountered the incredible swapping bug on this machine here, but not on another one. This one has nvidia-drivers installed, the other has an El Cheapo on-board Graphics affair by SiS, so that may have something to do with it.

```
Portage 2.1.2_rc3-r4 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.17-mm5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-mm5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Wed, 13 Dec 2006 21:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -fno-align-labels -fno-align-loops"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -fno-align-labels -fno-align-loops -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="                 ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo                 ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/                 ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo                 ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo                 ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo                  ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/                 ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/                 ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/                 ftp://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gentoo.org/gentoo-distfiles/                 ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/                "

LANG="de_DE"

LC_ALL="de_DE"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X acpi alsa apache2 apm berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding browserplugin bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr elibc_glibc emboss encode esd firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gstreamer010 gtk gtk2 hal iconv imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_de mad mikmod mmap mmx mmxext motif moznopango mp3 mpeg ncurses nforce2 nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia odbc offensive ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection rtc samba sdl session spell spl sse ssl svg tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU v4l v4l2 video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga vorbis win32codecs xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

I'll post the other box's config tomorrow. It's at work.

----------

## skellr

I'm using baselayout-1.12.7-r1 on a ~x86 system. Consistently when it switches to runlevels 0 or 6 the last few messages are...

```
* unmounting filesystems                               [OK]

* Remounting remaining filesystems readonly...         [OK] 

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel
```

Then it's just 'frozen' and needs a finger on the power button. I tried this 15 times. during the first 2 filesystem checks i see..   

"foo" has gone 26391 days without bieng checked, check forced

reboot

"foo" has gone 23322 days without bieng checked, check forced

Then nothing for the rest of the tests. No network problems, just some SIOCSI*  noise. Ill try it on another box.

```
Portage 2.1.2_rc3-r4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.7

Last Sync: Wed, 13 Dec 2006 22:00:02 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--nospinner"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--quiet"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt dlloader elibc_glibc esd fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog jpeg kdehiddenvisibility kernel_linux libg++ linguas_en mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly offensive ogg pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_i740 vorbis xorg zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Edit: 

No SIOCSI*  noise on this one but it also hangs when trying to reboot/shutdown. If i can find anything more helpfull I'll put it in Bugzilla.

```
Portage 2.1.2_rc3-r4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.7

Last Sync: Wed, 13 Dec 2006 22:00:02 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--nospinner"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.4/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac aalib aiglx alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt curl dbus dlloader dri elibc_glibc fam fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog jpeg kdehiddenvisibility kernel_linux lcms libg++ libnotify linguas_en linguas_en_US mad mmx motif mozbranding mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly offensive ogg opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt4 readline reflection ruby sdl session skey slang spell spl sse2 ssl tcl tcpd theora tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_i810 vim-syntax vorbis xine xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## piercey

The inability to ping outside my own lan (well my router) still exists in baselayout 1.12.7-r1.

----------

## agent_jdh

I'm getting the

```
SIOCSIFADDR: File exists

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address    
```

messages here with sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.7-r1 - but other than those messages at boot, everything network-related appears to be working.

----------

## F-0_ICE

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> I'm getting the
> 
> ```
> SIOCSIFADDR: File exists
> 
> ...

 

wish i could say the same for my networking i loose internet access with both 1.12.7 and 1.12.7-r1 as well as get the above error i thinks that is because net.ra0 is linked to net.lo 

 *Rainskellr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * unmounting filesystems                               [OK]
> 
> ...

 

same here as well. it happened as soon as i tried 1.12.7-r1 i updated config files and tried to reboot. after that i noticed my internet was down again so i masked 1.12.7*

and went back to 1.12.6 since there are no problems there

sys info:

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc3-r4 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Thu, 14 Dec 2006 01:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -ggdb -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -ggdb -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer nostrip sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac acpi akode alsa alsa_cards_emu10k1 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus debug dga dlloader dmi doc dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc encode fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility kernel_linux lame libg++ linguas_en mad matroska mng mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session smp spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon vorbis x264 xine xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

so much text....

what we need is one of those tags that compresses the text until clicked on. or something like that

----------

## Cybertinus

I have the same problem. And I found out that this problem also existed a while back, in September 2005, with Baselayout 2.12.0-pre6 and -pre7. Link to that bugreport: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104415

Don't know if is useful for this bug.

But I tried the patch in this comment (of the current bugreport) https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=157965#c6 and the network problems are solved. Solved in baselayout 2.12.7 and 2.12.7-r2. I still get the SIOCSI* error's, but that's no problem, because internet works again.

I never had the unmount problem.

Running ~amd64 (sort of, I have that in my ACCEPT_KEYWORD in /etc/make.conf, but I have (temporaly) removed the -march=k8 option for my CFLAGS, so running 64 bit, but not entirely  :Wink: )

----------

## UberLord

The patch has been refreshed. Someone want to re-sync, re emerge and test for me?

----------

## jannis

Just synced, removed all distfiles, emerged baselayout-1.12.7-r2 and still got the same  :Sad: 

EDIT: Ah, wait  :Wink: 

The error-messages are still there but networking works as it should, so it seems to be "fixed"Last edited by jannis on Thu Dec 14, 2006 11:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## red-wolf76

I'm at work right now, so I can't test on the box that had trouble... Sorry.

----------

## skellr

Sorry, still getting the noise on one box.

----------

## Naib

Does this fix it eating all the CPU?

----------

## UberLord

Fixed in -r3

The CPU issue is in module-init-tools. Either upgrade that to -r2 or don't use the noldlinux flag.

----------

## F-0_ICE

upgrade seems successful. no errors from net.lo, internet works, and though i never noticed any problem with CPU usage before i checked anyway and there doesn't seem to be any abnormalities. freq scaling has me set to a solid 1000 MHz and there isn't any slowdown.

the only problem i have now is the lockup on shutdown

```

* unmounting filesystems                               [OK]

* Remounting remaining filesystems readonly...         [OK]

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

```

other than that things work ok. 

good work   :Smile: 

----------

## skellr

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> the only problem i have now is the lockup on shutdown
> 
> ```
> 
> * unmounting filesystems                               [OK]
> ...

 

I took a peek at baselayout-1.13.0_alpha9-r2, nice things to come   :Smile:  Anyway, there were options for more verbose output...

```
We are using /usr, not unmounting

Unmounting /tmp ...

umount2: Device or resource busy

umount: /tmp: Device is busy

umount2: Device or resource busy

umount: /tmp: device is busy
```

But they were eventually mounted ro before the lockup. On one box i took the 'easy way out' and did a emerge -e system witch took care of the unmounting issue. Would like to find out what is causing it though.

----------

## cokey

Uberlord, my feet hurt...

----------

## piercey

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> the only problem i have now is the lockup on shutdown
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yep, other than that -r3 works fine now.

----------

## UberLord

 *Rainskellr wrote:*   

> I took a peek at baselayout-1.13.0_alpha9-r2, nice things to come  

 

Did it fix the unmounting / no procs left in runlevel problem though?

----------

## UberLord

 *cokehabit wrote:*   

> Uberlord, my feet hurt...

 

I'll smack you in the face - then you won't feel the hurt in your feet   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## skellr

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *Rainskellr wrote:*   I took a peek at baselayout-1.13.0_alpha9-r2, nice things to come   
> 
> Did it fix the unmounting / no procs left in runlevel problem though?

 No, it was still there.

----------

## calr0x

 *piercey wrote:*   

>  *F-0_ICE wrote:*   
> 
> the only problem i have now is the lockup on shutdown
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Same.

----------

## sylware

r3 made the net.lo issue go away. 

But the root filesystem umount issue is still around.

----------

## UberLord

ECHO ECHo ECho Echo echo

----------

## Naib

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Fixed in -r3
> 
> The CPU issue is in module-init-tools. Either upgrade that to -r2 or don't use the noldlinux flag.

 

yup, sync and emerged and both -r3 of baselayout and -r2 of module tools were pulled in, they emerged without a hitch so no CPU issue anymore

this is still from a chroot from a liveCD (still part of my 2nd build in one night after 2builds got hosed due to the CPU issue and screwing with the FS)

so after GNOME is installed will check to see if ok

----------

## skellr

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> ECHO ECHo ECho Echo echo

 It will be a bit before i can update the box with the SIOCSI* issue. It looks like it won't be a problem after the update. Thanks

The unmounting issues are gone after a unintentional half-rebuild of the system target. Typing in the wrong terminal  :Neutral:  Can't test for that.

----------

## calr0x

Solved in -r4.  Nice work Devs, thx for the promptness...

----------

## sylware

Yahoo  :Arrow:  It's fixed in r4.

----------

## frankOnPPC

well, -r3, at my system

the "SIOCSIFADDR: File exists " a.s.o. messages are gone, the net comes up as before.

But it doesn't umount the drives correctly at shutdown, so checkroot next boot runs...

Thats on a (mac, linuxppc).

Another point is the clock (well, no not going into fscheck caused by date), but that a more ppc-dedicated thing.#

well, ok, forget it, there is a -r4 out. well, the ppc32 are so slow....it needs days to reboot and to be in sync.  :Laughing: 

cheers

frank

----------

## loki_val

Thanks Uberlord.

 :Arrow:   :Exclamation:  SOLVED  :Exclamation: 

----------

